#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  IIIT Sri city chittoor btech admission 2015, cut-off, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## jaivinder

*IIIT Sri city chittorr Year of Establishment:* 2013.
*
IIIT Sri city chittor Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.
*
IIIT Sri city chittor Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.
*
IIIT Sri city chittor Branches In Engineering:*


Computer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication Engineering
 
*Indian Institute of Information Technology Sri City, Chittoor First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
1038
7814

Open (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
117742
117742

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
9879
16676

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
290190
290190

SC Rank
All India Candidate
55863
83842

ST Rank
All India Candidate
11347
128847

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
4142
10722

Open (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
171870
171870

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
10856
19898

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
336262
336262

SC Rank
All India Candidate
45484
83978

ST Rank
All India Candidate
113341
131885



*Indian Institute of Information Technology Sri City, Chittoor Second Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5867
14886

Open(PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
171870
171870

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
15588
23833

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
331063
331063

SC Rank
All India Candidate
80792
115192

ST Rank
All India Candidate
128847
170836

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
7252
17042

Open (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
337993
337993

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
18233
27330

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
364245
364245

SC Rank
All India Candidate
49922
109915

ST Rank
All India Candidate
119311
187632



*Indian Institute of Information Technology Sri City, Chittoor Third Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5867
16384

Open (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
171870
171870

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
16536
27971

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
399511
399511

SC Rank
All India Candidate
80792
130153

ST Rank
All India Candidate
128847
170836

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
7252
18585

Open (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
364245
364245

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
19606
30240

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
545018
545018

SC Rank
All India Candidate
49922
128399

ST Rank
All India Candidate
119311
215301



*Indian Institute of Information Technology Sri City, Chittoor Forth Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5729
19992

Open (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
171870
171870

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
22293
31906

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
557899
557899

SC Rank
All India Candidate
108418
141058

ST Rank
All India Candidate
203767
227011

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
5115
21148

Open (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
348282
348282

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
26073
33353

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
636126
636126

SC Rank
All India Candidate
88653
142923

ST Rank
All India Candidate
183912
233298



*Indian Institute of Information Technology Sri City, Chittoor Spot Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Computer Science & Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
20101
29355

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
30248
40848

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
305072
305072

SC Rank
All India Candidate
157322
182399

ST Rank
All India Candidate
222194
258897

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

Open Rank
All India Candidate
23086
31439

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
33853
43436

OBC (PwD) Rank
All India Candidate
797302
797302

SC Rank
All India Candidate
76015
165592

ST Rank
All India Candidate
169026
219131



*Fee Structure for academic year 2014-2015:*
Tuition Fee
Rs.80,000 per semester

Admission Fee
Rs.10,000 (One time payment)

Caution Deposit
Rs.10,000 (One time payment. Refundable at the end of the programme)

Hostel Fee, Water & Electric Charges
Rs.12,000 for semester I  (on sharing basis)
(Water & Electric Charges to be adjusted against actual)

Mess Charges
Rs.15,000 for semester I (to be adjusted against actual )

Text books
Institute will arrange the text books for the semester. Students have to pay the cost and collect the textbooks at the time of registrations, at the beginning of semester.



*IIIT Sri city chittor placement 2014:* NA

*IIIT Sri city chittor campus facilities:*


The IIIT Chittoor is an Autonomous Institute being setup by Government of India (MHRD), Government of Andhra Pradesh and Industry Partners (represented by Sricity Foundation) as a not-for-profit Public Private Partnership (N-PPP) Society.
The IIIT is funded by Government of India (50%), Government of AP (35%) and Industry Partners (15%).


*The Campus*


The Institution is coming up on a campus of 70 acres of beautiful terrain situated along a scenic perennial creek. The campus will be designed and built for international standards. All of us will be proud of our new campus.
While the new campus is being built, during the 2nd Academic Year, the Institute will function from the campus of Institute for Financial management Research at Sri City.


*Hostel Facilities*


IIIT is a residential Institute and it is compulsory for all students to stay on-campus. Separate hostels for boys and girls will be available on-campus with necessary facilities. Students can access Campus-Network and computing facilities from their hostel rooms through Wi-Fi.
On campus hostels for Men & Women will be ready from next Academic Year 2014-15. Till then the students and faculty will be accommodated in rented apartments within walking distance from class rooms across the road.


*Dining Facilities*


The Institute will have multiple messes serving a choice of healthy and nutritious food. Hygienic conditions are maintained. The students will be free to choose any mess of their choice. There will also be a canteen which serves snacks, non-veg food, general fast foods, juices, milk products and snacks.
Until the above facilities are ready, the institute will make every effort to ensure that students have access to good and healthy food.
*Library*


The Library will have a large collection of Reference Books, Text Books, Technical reports, Standards and Literature books. The Institute will subscribe to all leading journals/magazines. The Library will be managed with fully integrated multi-user Library Management Software. Using this software, cataloguing and circulation services will be automated along with Online Public Access Catalogue (OPAC) facility.


*Sports*


Sri City is THE place for outdoor enthusiasts.
The institute encourages students to actively participate in at least one sporting activity based on his/her individual aptitude. Facilities are provided for cricket, volley ball, soccer, basket-ball, table tennis, badminton, swimming etc. IIIT students will have access to the upcoming international-size cricket ground and golf course.
SriCity Outdoor & Adventure Club organizes weekly programs for Trekking, Bicycling, Camping, Kayaking, Photography, Bird Watching and Star Grazing.

*Address :*

Indian Institute of Information Technology 99 Peepul Boulevard, Sri City Satyavedu Mandal, Chittoor District Andhra Pradesh  517588





  Similar Threads: IIIT Hyderabad btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Kancheepuram btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIIT Sri city chittor  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

----------

